# City pigeons



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Would you hunt and eat a city pigeon, given you know what he eats, or to be more precise - you have no idea what he eats where and why?

This is just a curiosity question, I have to say that I'm against hunting animals for fun, for sports or even for food. We have enough food in stores I think.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14659-eating-pigeons/


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Amazing. Anything in this world has already been discussed... :banghead:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

abagrizzli said:


> Amazing. Anything in this world has already been discussed... :banghead:


yup, sure has. id suggest to use the search function, but most of the time the search feature, ive noticed, doesnt really work that well. i dont know if its cause it aint "tagged" right or maybe im not putting in the proper word phrasing, or perhaps im just failing . i cant blame all the newbies for not searching, it can be frustrating. especially when the question has been asked once every 3 months but then gets buried on the list .


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Imperial said:


> abagrizzli said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing. Anything in this world has already been discussed... :banghead:
> ...


I here you about searching function. I never succeeded to find in this forum anything I need indeed.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

It's quite hard to find post sometimes.

Open google and type this* site:slingshotforum.com pigeon city*

This might help you.


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

stej said:


> to use the
> 
> It's quite hard to find post sometimes.
> 
> ...


Hey Stej! good tip!! I have found it faster to use google search to find posts in SSF.

Fwv2


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

stej said:


> It's quite hard to find post sometimes.
> 
> Open google and type this* site:slingshotforum.com pigeon city*
> 
> This might help you.


Thanks, will do it in my next search. :thumbsup:


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

"This is just a curiosity question, I have to say that I'm against hunting animals for fun, for sports or even for food. We have enough food in stores I think."

What's with the bigotry against subsistance hunters!?!?! Why am I being condemed for continuing a tradition older than our species, without wich you wouldn't have the big brain that allows you too look down your nose at those of us who have enough respect for the natural world to live with in it!!!! The animals I harvest for my family lived a life of honor, died humanily and were treated with respect at all times during the harvest and processing the meat. We personally thank every animal for it's GIFT that we might eat! Instead of fattening them up in a warehouse to be cut up and wrapped in plastic so you can eat without effort or any consideration to the life that was taken at all!!!!

When was the last time YOU thanked the critters that died so you could eat instead of treating them like a comodity!!!!!

Not too mention the CLEAR health benifits of wild game and nearly zero long term impact on the enviroment that I happen to be top predator of!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Very well said Rick. Not to mention the health benefits of eating lean wild game as well as the benefit to the environment. The commercial meat farming industry not only is a horrible cruel, disgrace to the animals, it is the number 2 polluter in the world next to coal fired electrical plants, and even that is debatable, some say it is number one.


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Now just calm down. I didn't condemned anybody, I simply said that I'm against it. If I would live in Alaska, maybe I would have agree with you. If the whole world would look like Alaska, I also would have agree with you. But it ain't. We, as a human kind, don't live in peace with the nature. I don't think we should add another damage upon the one that we are already making.

And another point. In my country pretty much anything is protected - animals, birds, trees, grass. Huge fines are awaiting anybody who will hunt. And I agree with it, 'cos without this kind of regulation after just few years we will be living in a desert. If the situation at your country is different (I bet it is), by all means, do whatever you want and the law allows. But still my opinion is that killing animals should be done only as a survival element - for food or self-defense or population regulation. Not as tradition, or sport.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

abagrizzli said:


> Now just calm down. I didn't condemned anybody, I simply said that I'm against it. If I would live in Alaska, maybe I would have agree with you. If the whole world would look like Alaska, I also would have agree with you. But it ain't. We, as a human kind, don't live in peace with the nature. I don't think we should add another damage upon the one that we are already making.


The meat that you buy in the grocery causes much, much more damage to the earth than legal hunting, hunting is the ultimate piece with nature.


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

August West said:


> abagrizzli said:
> 
> 
> > Now just calm down. I didn't condemned anybody, I simply said that I'm against it. If I would live in Alaska, maybe I would have agree with you. If the whole world would look like Alaska, I also would have agree with you. But it ain't. We, as a human kind, don't live in peace with the nature. I don't think we should add another damage upon the one that we are already making.
> ...


I agree with you, but you didn't read my previous post carefully. If all we do was hunting for our provision needs - it would be right. But we don't. We already have this huge food industry and it goes nowhere, because the population of our planet is growing. Actually, I think there's not enough prey in the woods for our needs, if one day a miracle happen and this food industry just stops from existing. What I say, we already have this industry. We have enough food. By eating the prey that you hunt you're not helping to reduce the industry's size, or make things right, you just reduce wild animals population in your vicinity, that's all.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Not true, hunting is intensely managed and is needed to keep healthy populations of wild animals, hunting takes the place in balancing nature that natural predators used to do but by removing them we have screwed up that natural balance.

By eating less meat and hunting for a lot of what I do eat it does make a difference, ever little bit helps. I do agree the population of the earth needs to be addressed, however legal hunting is a huge part of balancing the screwed up environment and taking a few city pigeons and a raising a small garden is a great way to help, even if it is a window box garden. The worlds farming system, both plant and animal, is one of the largest polluters on the planet. Most of the crap Americans eat is not even food but genetically modified sludge, we are in fact living the days of soylent green.

Anyone that says hunting is cruel and is not a vegan, take a look at where YOUR meat comes from. If anyone wants to look at the pollution side of farming let me know.


----------



## HerecomestheBOOM (May 9, 2013)

I personally feel that our bio-industry has done nature a lot more harm than hunting ever will. I say stop buying meat & score your own from now one 

edit: never mind, I missed quite a few post reading to that other pigeon thread firs, it's a bit redundant now.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Just a caution here ... It is fine to disagree and to discuss this topic. But please just keep it civil and show respect for others.

I am not pointing the finger at anyone in particular here. My caution is simply prophylactic, in light of some recent threads elsewhere on the forum.

Being a moderator has been a real pain the last little while.

Thanks for understanding, guys.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

Charels I am keeping it respectful. Weather or not your own circumstances allow for you too live a simmilar life stlye is inmaterial!

However it dose seem that our freind from abroad really had the intent of saying "I personally don't hunt" Not I am against it........my life stlye is so poorly understood that I am stunned what some folks believe about my family and I. Hunting rights especially those of subsistance hunters around the world are threatened. This is one issue I will always speak strongly about, cruelty too animals and cruddy hunting ethics are others.

Spell checker still wont work for me on this site.....again sorry if my dyslexia and horrible spelling gets in the way.


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

"By eating the prey that you hunt you're not helping to reduce the industry's size, or make things right, you just reduce wild animals population in your vicinity, that's all."

Not at all true I can sight hundreeds of examples where proper managment has decreassed disease and winter die off.......here is the one area your sorta right. Without top predators you can not have healthy game herds. Many areas havent had top natural preadtors in centuries, lots of animal populations being ravaged by the effects of over population in part due to a decline in the number of human hunters.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Rick,

I think that you are absolutely right and that with abagrizzli there is quite a bit of cultural and language differences that cause misunderstanding, abagrizzli if I am off base here feel free to let me know. At my parents house the deer eat her flowers from the side of the house, they have to be controlled or they would literally starve. So by my hunting I actually help the deer herd and get a freezer full of nice, lean, all natural hormone free, delicious meat. Also when you said people should not hunt for tradition, I wish you could come to deer camp one fall and you might change your mind. LOL


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have stated my views before on this topic. Nothing on this planet lives without causing the deaths of many, many other creatures. Some we do not pay much attention to, like mice, voles, worms and insects. Some we do worry about, like song birds. But every field that is plowed to raise vegetables for vegans, every house that is built, every road that is put through a forest or across a grassland ... all of it disrupts and destroys the habitat of many species. If you live, you are killing other things. That does not justify indiscriminate killing, nor does it justify cruelty. Every animal that I hunt and kill dies a quicker, less painful death than it would by some other predator or by starvation; and the animals that I hunt are freer and have a better life than the vast majority of factory farm raised animals. Every animal that I hunt and eat is one less battery raised chicken, one less feed lot cow, one less vole, one less song bird that has to die. Further the food taken by hunters is in general healthier to consume than the antibiotic laced, hormone pumped, pesticide sprayed stuff that is bought in the store.

Not everyone is in a social circumstance that allows them to hunt ... The area where they live may no longer have suitable animal populations. They may not have the skills or the physical ability to hunt. So they have to pay someone else to do their killing for them. Even if they are vegetarians, the farmers raising their food are killing innumerable animals on their behalf, as I have outline above. There is not escape from it.

So, in my opinion, no one has a right to criticize those who do hunt for food. However, I have a pretty low opinion of trophy and "sport" hunters.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

once again its a regional thing.

from his post i gathered that he was just curios and asked an innocent question. he just wanted to know how the city pigeon tasted different from the countryside pigeons, that is all. and he up front, said that he is not a hunter or wants to be, he was just asking out of curiousity. instead of maybe trying to encourage him to try it some day, he gets jumped on. now, he'll probally never want to even think about hunting of any kind.

that video seems kinda old and outdated. conditions in slaughterhouses have been vastly improved through code enforcement and improved regulations. here in california, conditions have become so regulated, that its almost nearly impossible to have a chicken ranch for egg production or food processing, or even as a pet.

@ Charles- at least your modding.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Industrial farmed meat details are out there for anyone that wishes to do a google search. How the animals are raised and the effects on the environment both are very well documented.

California cracks me up, makes it illegal in their state so then imports from states where it is not. I can not comment on anything but chickens and hogs but in those two instances here in NC the video was accurate. Just exactly like the US does with E Waste, we make it very costly and highly regulated to recycle because of all the hazards involved, so we ship it to China so they can give their kids cancer and pollute their country, so hypocritical. Pollution does not know any international borders the oceans that they pollute are the same ones that are on our shores. We have become an entire nation of NIMBYs. I am no directing this at anyone or jumping on anyone simply stating an opinion.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

August West said:


> Industrial farmed meat details are out there for anyone that wishes to do a google search. How the animals are raised and the effects on the environment both are very well documented.
> 
> California cracks me up, makes it illegal in their state so then imports from states where it is not. I can not comment on anything but chickens and hogs but in those two instances here in NC the video was accurate. Just exactly like the US does with E Waste, we make it very costly and highly regulated to recycle because of all the hazards involved, so we ship it to China so they can give their kids cancer and pollute their country, so hypocritical. Pollution does not know any international borders the oceans that they pollute are the same ones that are on our shores. We have become an entire nation of NIMBYs. I am no directing this at anyone or jumping on anyone simply stating an opinion.


i totally agree with you on the NIMBYs. here they cry about the price of gas, but yet no one wants a gas processing plant in thier county.

far as i know, every single meat processing plant here in the state has a agricultural/health inspector on site at all times. stainless steel all over the place.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Imperial I know we are drifting really off topic but as far as the ag/health inspector on site, what is allowed by the FDA is pretty freakin sickening in it's on right. LOL


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

August West said:


> Imperial I know we are drifting really off topic but as far as the ag/health inspector on site, what is allowed by the FDA is pretty freakin sickening in it's on right. LOL


 :rofl: when have we ever stayed on topic ?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

well then this is really off then AK Rick have you ever thougth about making a slingshot out of a moose paddle also here in the states there is more game then there ever was in the past mostly due to hunters game control


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

Ghost I have a couple of antler backed sling shots in the works now and frequantly use it as handle material. However what I am hunting up now is a natural fork from a caribou rack! I work with exotic materials as a living so I see hundreds of pounds of antler every year......I keep my out for the piece that just needs bands!


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Amazing... Yet another of my threads that gone wild. I just went to sleep, got back and what I see...

Imperial nailed it very accurately. It was a question out of sheer curiosity, nothing more, with a statement of my personal beliefs, so one won't misjudge me, that I'm pondering around killing innocent creatures.

Just wanted to clarify:

1. I'm not a vegan. Heck, I'm even not a vegetarian. I like meat. I eat it a lot.

2. I have no problems with all this U-tube clips with slaughter houses. It is done differently today, and as long as the butcher is not some sick sociopath that abuses livestock - I'm OK with that, that my food doesn't grow on trees. I do have a moral problem with eating blood, 'cos God forbids it in the Bible, that's why I prefer my meat kosher and processed before it comes to my table.

3. I do not condemn any kind of hunting, as long as it is allowed, done humanly, by law and with greater cause of surviving (as I've already stated before) - self-defense, getting food when there's no other option, and please pay attention - POPULATION REGULATION that is allowed by authorities. But I am passively against it. I'm not some greenpeace junkie. I live in Israel. I don't have a problem even with killing some bad guys.

4. I just think, that hunting these days isn't necessary for our species survival, that's why I'd be glad, if the wildlife would be left to itself without our intervention.

5. I'm 150% percent sure, that I have no chance of talking any of you around to stop hunting. It was not my intention. As August said and was right - our cultural differences too big, that I would be able to understand why you hunt, and you - why I'm against it.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

they some good eats, best in a pot pie. most towns in use are bird sanctuaries, u will go to jail.


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

It's not your fault. Your intentions--in my opinion--were clear and non-offensive. This is simply what happens on the internet 'full of people' of wondrous varieties.



abagrizzli said:


> Amazing... Yet another of my threads that gone wild. I just went to sleep, got back and what I see...
> 
> Imperial nailed it very accurately. It was a question out of sheer curiosity, nothing more, with a statement of my personal beliefs, so one won't misjudge me, that I'm pondering around killing innocent creatures.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow, it's pretty volatile around here recently, eh?!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I'll say this though. From my experience, city pigeons taste better than clay pigeons.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

All Buns Glazing said:


> I'll say this though. From my experience, city pigeons taste better than clay pigeons.


Hey Buns! I would love to see your recipes for clay pigeons!!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

Weather or not hunting is nessisary is irrelivant! It is as important too my spirituality and familly traditions as the Kosher laws are too Hebrews!!!! As an Isreally if you don't get the importance of that you need to take a serious look at your own history!!!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Charles said:


> All Buns Glazing said:
> 
> 
> > I'll say this though. From my experience, city pigeons taste better than clay pigeons.
> ...


Charles, I feel that giving out specific details (ingredients, cooking time, etc) on a public forum is foolish and can cause the culinary arts to fall into the wrong hands, holding slingshotforum.com liable. :king:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

All Buns Glazing said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > All Buns Glazing said:
> ...


Your concerns are noted and appreciated ... Of course you are right.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

abagrizzli said:


> Would you hunt and eat a city pigeon, given you know what he eats, or to be more precise - you have no idea what he eats where and why?
> 
> This is just a curiosity question, I have to say that I'm against hunting animals for fun, for sports or even for food. We have enough food in stores I think.


So. . . . Just curious, as I am interested in what others have experienced . . . Has anyone ever tried "City Pigeon", and if so, was it at all similar to dove? . . . which I do hunt and eat . . . Just askin', as I have pondered this question as well. I know a lot of folks across the pond eat "Wood Pigeon", which I'm guessing would be similar.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> abagrizzli said:
> 
> 
> > Would you hunt and eat a city pigeon, given you know what he eats, or to be more precise - you have no idea what he eats where and why?
> ...


Have a look here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21906-roast-pigeon/

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

Dove is a kind of pigeon.....they are very similar, rather good eating in fact. As too the effects of them being "city pigeons" I doubt it has any real effect on them.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Charles said:


> SonoftheRepublic said:
> 
> 
> > abagrizzli said:
> ...


Thanks Charles



AK Rick said:


> Dove is a kind of pigeon.....they are very similar, rather good eating in fact. As too the effects of them being "city pigeons" I doubt it has any real effect on them.


Yep. I'm tempted to try one.


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

A lot would depend on where in the city I guess?......the ones we used to take that hung out by the grain elevator where very good.


----------

